# Principiantes > Primeros pasos en la magia >  Ayuda!!!

## Lord Voldemort

gente, soy nuevo en este foro, y tambien nuevo en el apasionante mundo de la magia...a pesar de ser novato manejo bastante la cartomagia, ya que le he dedicado mi tiempo libre con paciencia y garra...Les cuento que tengo un salon de fiestas donde hago diversos tipos de eventos, tanto infantiles como de mayores..., en las fiestas infantiles (8 a 12 años), hago la animacion desde hace ya unos 10 años, a pesar de tener otra profesion, le doy bastante de mi tiempo al salon porque es algo que viene de familia y no quiero dejar de lado...Bueno basta de vueltas y al grano, quiero en la animacion que hago, agregar un juego de magia, si, uno solo, o a lo sumo 2, para hacer participar a los mayores, por eso seria solo un toque de magia, nada mas. En estos ultimos meses me rompi la cabeza pensando cual puede ser ese juego, o esos dos juegos, ya que realmente hay una infinidad de alternativas. Me gustaria que sea de cartomagia, pero como dije antes, al ser solo uno o dos juegos, y no una rutina completa, estos tienen que ser fuertes e impactantes...
Espero consejos, gracias a todos por el tiempo.

----------


## Pulgas

Es un poco difícil responder a tu pregunta porque apenas sabemos nada sobre tus conocimientos, lo que haces y hasta dónde puedes llegar. En cualquier caso, y por intentar echar una mano, me aventuraré a sugerirte un par de cosas.
En primer lugar, creo que no debes olvidar a los niños, porque si alborotan la sensación que crearás es la cntraria a la que estás buscando, luego debes pensar una presentación atractiva, dirigida a público familiar.
La baraja invisible, con un discurso adecuado, puede darte buenos resultados.
También funcionan bien los viajes de un montón a otro (el triple vuelo de Kaplan a mí me gusta especialmente).
Como es magia de salón (o eso creo entender) te desaconsejo juegos en lso que necesites centrarte en la mesa, pues la visibilidad de los especadores estará limitada.
Si necesitas algo más sencillo, adivinaciones de cartas mediante el sistema que mejor controles, pueden sacarte las castañas del fuego.

----------


## Pep Maria Magic

Si es para salón la carta al pañuelo, que lo puedes realizar con métodos manipulativos o con un montón de artilugios

Saludos

----------


## MagNity

uhmmm, pensando tambien podrías optar por el uso de cartas JUMBO, mucho más vistosas al ser más grandes aunque ciertamente de poca manipulación,... 
luego existen juegos (no me acuerdo del nombre) que se encuentran en el "esto es magia" de moliné, son sencillos de realizar y con carga de humor si son bien presentados, por ejemplo el de adivinar una carta que un espectador guarda sentado en una silla y la adivinas mediante una linterna mirando por la boca (hay miles de posibilidades de este juego).
Luego tienes juegos como el nudo imposible, creo que es muy divertido, el mago consigue hacer tres veces un nudo imposible y el espectador invitado no, a la cuarta el invitado (ayudado por el mago) consigue ese nudo imposible, con lo que al final compensas haciendo que el invitado tambien haga magia,... son minijuegos pero cro que se pueden adaptar muy bien a cualquier espectaculo con un poco de trabajo dramaturgico...xD

----------


## Lord Voldemort

Gracias a todos por su interes y dedicacion en las respuestas, coincido con Pulgas, se que es dificil de responder, lo admito. Tambien pense en las JUMBO nity fix6, pero es cierto, tienen my poca manipulacion. Estuve analizando algun rising card como el kundalini, o tal vez un cardiograpich card...y algunos mas tambien. Es cierto lo de los niños, pero tengo personal que los "contienen", igualmente creo que el juego tiene que tener una dosis de humor...gracias por los consejos

----------

